# Slides out from under the drivers seat !!!!!



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

What will the excuses be with this one ???

https://www.yahoo.com/news/father-says-adult-daughter-fatally-shot-2-old-113354396.html.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Irresponsible gun storage comes with a high price.


----------

